
Make Crap - k2052
http://just.makecrap.com
======
bithive123
There's something to be said for taking your time. No, you probably won't ever
find the "perfect" typeface, but spending hours looking isn't worth agonizing
over either. Don't master painters sometimes make dozens of versions of the
same painting before they are satisfied?

If there's anything we can learn from the links like these and the startups
which get linked on HN never to be heard from again, it's that the mad dash to
constantly be visibly "making crap" is sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy
which leads to making, well, forgettable crap. I prefer to make things that I
care about, that way I can get engrossed in the process and let it take as
long as I need.

~~~
k2052
I think most in our industry are perfectionists and seek to create something
amazing.

Sometimes it doesn't seem like that, because as you said, there is a lot of
"forgettable crap" out there.

When we see something terrible, our brains scream "I could do so much better!
How did these guys release this crap! How did they get so much success and
attention!".

What I've learned is that most of the people that release crap aren't unaware
of the flaws. They are often more aware, they just chose to put it out there
anyway.

We forget that it takes a lot of skill to just put something out there and to
iterate upon it. Don't undervalue that quality in others and don't forget to
cultivate it in yourself.

We all should seek to find a balance between perfection and just getting it
out there.

Perfection is a driver but sometimes it drives us down endless roads and dead
ends.

------
X-Istence
So ... this is kind of relevant, at least here on OS X:

[http://xkcd.com/1015/](http://xkcd.com/1015/)

[http://imgur.com/12yT8Ez](http://imgur.com/12yT8Ez)

~~~
jspark
Appears to be a space; I think it's an intentional mistake to add to the
message. (Which might also be the reason for "vision" to be a light color on a
light color background)

~~~
k2052
yes

------
guynamedloren
I love this. But it makes me sad.. here's why:

The people who actually make crap are saying to themselves "Yes, absolutely. I
_am_ making crap." The people who _think_ they're making crap (but spinning in
circles trying to find the perfect font, color palette, etc) are also saying
to themselves "Yes, absolutely. I _am_ making crap." Sadly, those circles are
the illusion of progress. Something is changing, must be making progress, and
getting stuff done, right?

------
ebbv
An important life lesson is that no matter how awesome and perfect you think
something is, its creator(s) see all the flaws and things they wish they'd
done differently.

------
BWStearns
Can you make this into a wall poster?

------
norswap
PUNCTUATION IT'S OVERRATED

Jape apart, I don't fully agree with the message. It's never going to be
perfect, but you should try to make it good. There is a balance to be stricken
between good and done.

------
qwerta
and this 'creation' made it into front-page. WTF?

------
everettForth
This reminds me of the timecube website.

------
RivieraKid
I wish I could downvote this crap.

------
mmmooo
nice touch with the 3 decimal precision for font sizes.

------
WayneDB
I like the idea of single message websites and I've thought about doing one.

My idea was more like "multiple open letters directed to a particular company,
about their technology products" but then I thought - eh, first world
problems, not worth the effort. Maybe it's just more fun to imagine it.

